# Cinta Roller Question



## makeshiftknight (Aug 7, 2015)

I purchased a Cinta roller that is obviously missing some parts. It has 2 lock rings and 4 wheels, math says things are not there that should be. Problem is, since Cinta is apparently no longer, I can't find the diagram to figure out what might be missing. If anyone could help out it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Got any pictures?


----------



## makeshiftknight (Aug 7, 2015)

Think this one shows every part I have. One of the lock rings is down in front.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't get what you mean by locking ring. Wont the rollers go on the spindles and the screw hold them on?


----------



## makeshiftknight (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes.... but, the lock ring is the same diameter as the shaft and acts as a lock washer to keep the screw from backing out while you're using it. I can find/make the missing 2 of those if I have to, but the spacing still feels to tight. I know Cinta said they had a "sealed roller that will never wear out" so I'm wondering if maybe it's supposed to have washers or bushings on the end of the wheels in that recess. Without the diagram I'm a bit lost with this design. I'm a bit surprised there's not a section on this site with breakdown diagrams and such, that would be incredibly handy, especially for expired brands.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

makeshiftknight said:


> Yes.... but, the lock ring is the same diameter as the shaft and acts as a lock washer to keep the screw from backing out while you're using it. I can find/make the missing 2 of those if I have to, but the spacing still feels to tight. I know Cinta said they had a "sealed roller that will never wear out" so I'm wondering if maybe it's supposed to have washers or bushings on the end of the wheels in that recess. Without the diagram I'm a bit lost with this design. I'm a bit surprised there's not a section on this site with breakdown diagrams and such, that would be incredibly handy, especially for expired brands.


so wont a lock washer from homedepot work

not sure why you need a diagram.... if you took your other wheels of to see if parts there are not there or uhm in the picture, ya know what I mean?

I took my lumbia Taper apart once not having new bolts so I smeared hot glue on the threads she stayed tight,

just a tip from Bazooka MGyver

Oh and Aaron cool down I shoulda bought the tighten kit


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

makeshiftknight said:


> I purchased a Cinta roller that is obviously missing some parts. It has 2 lock rings and 4 wheels, math says things are not there that should be. Problem is, since Cinta is apparently no longer, I can't find the diagram to figure out what might be missing. If anyone could help out it would be greatly appreciated.


 All-Wall shows they're carrying some Cinta tools, so I don't know how out of business Cinta is. Maybe try All-Wall for info. Could message The Tool Dr. on here, who also works there: http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/thetooldr-1121


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

When you type in FantasticTools.com, who handled the Cinta brand name, it redirects to All-Wall.com. When I do an ownership check of the URL, FantasticTools.com now shows as being associated with Jason Weiler of All-Wall.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like a #6 stainless lock washer


----------

